# Ludwigia? I’m stumped.



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

What is this plant? I was going down to my pond to feed the fish my water lettuce for nutrient export and I found a few plants. I thought it was ludwigia but I dunno. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely not Ludwigia. But probably not anything aquatic either. Also tough to say with no flowers.


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Cavan Allen said:


> Definitely not Ludwigia. But probably not anything aquatic either. Also tough to say with no flowers.


It was growing in the pond


----------

